# Java: Minimum Requirements & NO X11



## dave (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it possible to install java with no X11 and minimum requirements just so I can run the Amazon EC2 API Tools?

I see on the java project page that there are ports from OpenJDK.  but, I am confused...

JDK stands for Java Development Kit, doesn't it?  If so, I don't really need all that, just to be able to run java, not develop it.

Any thoughts, advice?

Thanks -


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't think you can build it without the X libraries. But you don't need to have a full working Xorg. Just those libraries. Console only java applications should run without any issues.


----------



## fonz (Jan 30, 2013)

dave said:
			
		

> JDK stands for Java Development Kit, doesn't it?  If so, I don't really need all that, just to be able to run java, not develop it.


You'll want a JRE (Java Runtime Environment) then.

As SirDice said, the JDKs and JREs all list (some) X11-libraries as run dependencies, but they only need those libraries and not an entire X11 install. Java console applications _might_ even work without these X-libs, but you'll have to try that for yourself.


----------



## dave (Jan 30, 2013)

So then I guess java/openjdk6-jre is the best port for me to install?


----------



## fonz (Jan 30, 2013)

dave said:
			
		

> So then I guess java/openjdk6-jre is the best port for me to install?


It's probably either that or java/diablo-jre16. You may want to go to both port directories, do `% make all-depends-list`and/or`% make run-depends-list`and see which port has the dependency list you can live with best.


----------



## dave (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.  I am going to go with java/openjdk6-jre.

UPDATE: The install wasn't too cumbersome (took a while).  Now I can use the EC2 API Tools.


----------



## kavi123 (Jun 19, 2013)

dave said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice.  I am going to go with java/openjdk6-jre.
> 
> UPDATE: The install wasn't too cumbersome (took a while).  Now I can use the EC2 API Tools.



Hi Dave, 

Could you please tell me how did you achieve to install Java in FreeBsd/ EC2? Step by step please... Online help isn't much or enough.

Could you run Headless there?

Appreciate your reply ASAP.

Thanks, 
Kavi123


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 19, 2013)

kavi123 said:
			
		

> Could you please tell me how did you achieve to install Java in FreeBsd/ EC2?


Installing Java on a FreeBSD environment is as simple as installing a port from the ports collection. Chapter 5 of the FreeBSD handbook explains this process in detail.

Installing the EC2 API tools is also pretty easy. Simply download it from the EC2 API Tools page, extract the ZIP file and follow the included instructions. Although the webpage I just pointed you to also provides plenty of useful information.


----------

